# Can't believe our first lambs are a week old!!



## Mindi (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd hate to boast, but I can't help it!  This lambing thing so far has been pretty easy for the most part.  And today they are a week old and doing fantastic!  I think they're mad at the hubs and I cause they got banded today   But I held and hugged 'em while the not so nice man was getting them worked.  We still have 2 more ewes to go and hope it goes just as good.  My daughter is having a hard time picking a lamb for the fair this year...currently it's the smallest of the triplets named 'Big Boy'.


----------

